# Wild Side Launches Retail Per-Piece Section On Website



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

To cater to small decorated apparel shops, boutiques, and online retailers selling mostly onsie-twosie size orders, The Wild Side recently launched a retail section of its website. Located at https://www.retailer.thewildside.com/heat-transfers/new, this new area allows buyers to purchase by the piece rather than by the dozen required in the wholesale area.

The retail page has a minimum of only $25 and a flat $8 fee is charged for shipping and handling. All payments must be by credit card. 

The retail area offers the company’s line of plastisol screen printed and puff transfers. Products must be adhered with a commercial heat press for best results. Choose from a wide range of categories such as beach and surf, bikes and cars, wildlife, country and western, dogs, fishing, humorous, children’s, holidays, religious, sports, ladies’ fashion and many more. 

The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side.

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

